# Kennel bedding



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi all. I am trying to figure out what I can use in a malinois' kennel that would be difficult to chew up and still be a little soft. My dog is starting to develop some areas of hair loss associated with pressure points. There is a stall mat already in the kennel, so that just doesnt seem to be enough, especially since the surface is a little rough. Any advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Gina


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

I will be interested to see these replies also. My male shepherd is pretty destructive when left alone. He even pulled back a 300 pound horse stall mat....it wasn't exactly soft anyway. One of the best "beds" I have found for him is http://kuranda.com/dog-beds/aluminum-dog-bed Now it does have scrapes where he has chewed and scratched the metal but it is still strong and in one piece (can't say the same for the PVC version). The bed part is completely undamaged because he cannot get his mouth on it and it holds up to scratching.

A friend of mine also has stall mats but an older dog that gets hot spots. He cannot have a fabric bed either so she puts down shavings to add some cushion.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Gina Pasieka said:


> Hi all. I am trying to figure out what I can use in a malinois' kennel that would be difficult to chew up and still be a little soft. My dog is starting to develop some areas of hair loss associated with pressure points. There is a stall mat already in the kennel, so that just doesnt seem to be enough, especially since the surface is a little rough. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> Gina



I was having trouble with pressure sores with both my Dobermanns, the male worse then the female. I got two cheap bed pillows and cases at Walmart. I don't know why they don't
chew them but they don't. They're cheap enough to be worth a try?


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

I have raised platforms that are made from material similar to what cutting boards are made of. Most are completely framed in aluminum so dogs can't chew. Here's one that has the material placed on top of the aluminum frameworks and it still holds up well.










I attached a small pix of one too.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Christina Kennedy said:


> I will be interested to see these replies also. My male shepherd is pretty destructive when left alone. He even pulled back a 300 pound horse stall mat....it wasn't exactly soft anyway. One of the best "beds" I have found for him is http://kuranda.com/dog-beds/aluminum-dog-bed Now it does have scrapes where he has chewed and scratched the metal but it is still strong and in one piece (can't say the same for the PVC version). The bed part is completely undamaged because he cannot get his mouth on it and it holds up to scratching.
> 
> A friend of mine also has stall mats but an older dog that gets hot spots. He cannot have a fabric bed either so she puts down shavings to add some cushion.


These look very nice. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Hi Debbie,
Fargo is actually in a kennel where the floor is Trek decking and he also already has a resting platform which is similiar plastic, so no concrete. He is just not the most delicate when he lays down...ie just slams himself to the floor #-o


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Straw or wood shavings?


----------



## Selena van Leeuwen (Mar 29, 2006)

we us straw or hay, and very small woodshavings.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Straw of pineshavings here - I also use pallets with a solid top and the dog use these alot also.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

Ever seen a primo pad? They are about an inch thick of high density foam inside a tough molded vinyl cover similar to the 40 oz vinyl kuranda bed. The pad has holes cut along the edge of the vinyl so you can tie it down or I guess you could use washers and some screws or lag bolts to secure it onto wood, metal or plastic. It comes with two direction extra thick zip ties you can take off and put on whenever you need if you want to put it in wire crate or something. It is also guaranteed.


----------



## Sara Waters (Oct 23, 2010)

I use wooden pallets and and screw on carpet with rubber underlay underneath. Boat carpet might be good as you can hose it off.

I also find the dogs dont chew thick hessian bags - I insert foam and sew them up.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

I've used 5-6 inches of prairie straw in their houses for 40 plus years and have been happy with that. almost no weed seed or chaff in it compared to regular straw.


----------



## Kadi Thingvall (Jan 22, 2007)

I'll 2nd, or is it 3rd or 4th LOL the straw and shavings suggestions. For dogs that like to chew things up, especially if they will ingest it, I just use grass hay or small stemmed alfalfa. They can dig at it and rearrange it as much as they want, and if they do ingest some of it, it's no big deal. 

Some dogs also just get hair loss on the pressure points, no matter what you do. Mac has those ugly "elephant skin" looking elbows, and the hardest thing he spends time on is the area rug in the house, usually he's on a dog bed, furniture, etc. I do have hardwood floors, but I don't see the dogs laying on them much, since they are mainly covered with area rugs.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I contacted the primo pad company and they will be calling me later. At least I can get the pad for the car and the varikennel 700 that I have. I am waiting to see if they can make a special one for the inside part of my kennel as well. That at least gets him off the floor/stall mat some of the time.


----------



## Lacey Vessell (Nov 18, 2006)

I tried the Primo pads for my GSD and Doberman (yes, I am owned by a doberman now who's 8 yrs old). They are great if you don't have a dog that likes to tear stuff up. All 3 of my Malinois were fine with them....after about a month both the Dobe and GSD tore them up. I ended up getting Coolaroo's http://www.healthypets.com/coolaroo.html?gclid=CNGgiIXe9qkCFYne4AodSmV_cQ for outside and even have a couple inside the house and used the Kong beds http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=10919698 for when they traveled - been a little over a year and both types are still not destroyed and the dogs actually use them.


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

my dogs also destroyed the primo pads


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Christina Kennedy said:


> my dogs also destroyed the primo pads


Chris says they are guaranteed, call or write them


----------



## Christina Kennedy (Aug 25, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, they are a good product- but I don't see a reason to waste the pads on another try. Two of my dogs just like to chew anything they can get their mouth around- which is why the raised beds with metal frame work best for me. For mild chewing dogs or for dogs that only chew a pad in the crate when they get it up (they can be tied down to metal crates), they work well. One of my favorite pads because they are super easy to clean. Two of my guys are just SOL for having nice things.


----------



## Chris Jones II (Mar 20, 2011)

The primos worked as a crate pad for a dog that freaked out in a crate while in a car and dug up and destroyed all other mats. Even pulled up one of those thick heavy horse mats cut to size and tore it into chunks. Maybe it wasn't cut close enough to size but you get the picture. AFAIK The primos work well with the dog because she can't dig them up and get her mouth on them and has since decided it is no longer worth the effort. I'm pretty sure they send you a new pad for free if your dog eats the first one. I can't see how a dog could get her mouth on the primo pad if it is anchored with the tie downs. the vinyl is slick and stiff enough that paws can't get any purchase to grip and pull up. Maybe she used her front teeth to get a corner but still... was your bed secured to the crate and sized right?

the kurandas are nice tho. we have one on the porch.


----------



## Molly Graf (Jul 20, 2006)

it's already been mentioned, but I'd suggest a kuranda bed or similar raised bed with canvas hung between PVC or aluminum rails, comfy for the dog and not so "chewable" - they don't last forever but at least they last longer than a blanket or typical dog bed that can easily be de-stuffed or shredded.

Otherwise I'd also consider trying hay, straw and/or shavings in a frame so it is contained and doesn't just spread all over the kennel. like inside a dog house or something with low walls to contain it. The straw/hay/shavings can be cushy enough to be comfortable, and are not too "chewable".

molly


----------

